# BPC Welsh 2009 - 910kg total at 99kg



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Got back from the BPC Welsh Open Powerlifting championships last night and had a great day. Squatted 365kg (804lbs), benched 227.5kg (502lbs) and deadlifted 317.5kg (700lbs) for a total of 910kg (2006lbs) at 99kg bodyweight. Here's a video -






Big thanks to my sponsor MyProtein.co.uk for all their help and providing me with the energy I need to make it through these tough training sessions and demanding comp days.

Was a great comp, some good lifting all around and nice to see plenty of newcomers to the sport. Anyone thinking of starting in powerlifting should get entering a BPC comp, don't wait until you think your strong enough otherwise you'll never get there! The help and advice you'll receive is what makes you strong enough 

M


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Unbelievable mate, thats great lifting, well done!


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

thats real good bud well done:thumb::cool:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

congratulations on that bro...was bloody good to see!!!

you made that bench lift look so easy,do you think you could of gone for a higher weighted press?

and the deadlift was impressive too,very smooth,squatting was cool...i think you got loads more strength in you...very nice to watch...thats an impressive total whatever each lift comprises of,they were all big n heavy lifts!!!


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

Excellent - much, much more in the tank on the squat and bench. Tell your Mrs to avoid the close ups though, it shows yor bald patch too much.

Will bell you for a full debrief in the week.

Eddie Bitek won the Brits at 100kgs with 915kgs last year and you could have done more than that yesterday.

GAME ON.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

wow phenomenal mate, great work


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Great lifting mate, made it look like a piece of p!ss. Congrats!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Great lifting mate! I couldn't be there in the end, looked like a great meet though.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Porky Pie said:


> Excellent - much, much more in the tank on the squat and bench. Tell your Mrs to avoid the close ups though, it shows yor bald patch too much.
> 
> Will bell you for a full debrief in the week.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, just give me a call whenever. Shame you couldn't get down mate, after all without your help I wouldn't be here today. It'll be a few years yet though before I need to do the full headshave like yourself Porky Pie ha ha.

Cheers everyone, it was a rough day for me, felt like I had come down with a cold in the morning and had to load up with lemsips. I almost failed 300kg warming up in squat! Bench felt good, went 225kg on my second and it felt tough so didn't want to push it too much on my third attmept.

At the Brits I'll be going all out but just wanted to get the 800/500/700 lbs split in the qualifier.

M


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Nice work mate :thumbup1:

Some still left in the tank too :thumb:


----------



## Martinb (Mar 12, 2009)

Great stuff Martin! Where did you place? 1st?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes I was first in the 100kg class.

Craig Coombes totalled 980kg at 110kg so I think he'd have beaten me on points if there was an overall.


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

Pardon my ignorance but what ply is this?

Incredible total either way, is it the first time you've hit 2000?


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

nice lifting :thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Jeez Martin you made that look easy. Reps.

*Goes off to corner to feel inadequate  *


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

amazing dude!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Porky Pie said:


> Excellent - much, much more in the tank on the squat and bench. Tell your Mrs to avoid the close ups though, it shows yor bald patch too much.
> 
> Will bell you for a full debrief in the week.
> 
> ...


Agree with Dai - way more in tank on Squat + Bench.

Well done :thumbup1:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

You actually ****ed that bench mate.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Well done, Martin!

You may not remember me, but I trained with you and Porky in Wigan last year - you had unbelieveable strength on squats that day, but those videos were awesome.

I haven't spoken to Dai in ages - need to catch up with him really. I haven't got time to scratch my ass nowadays.

Chris


----------



## rooty (Dec 11, 2008)

well done on that some good lifts there- should be proud of your self mate. am sure you could of had a bit more weight on the bench you made it look easy


----------



## METAL (Sep 14, 2008)

Well done Martin. Looking good for the British.

On a side note, Craig did squat and deadlift raw. Just don't want anyone wondering why his total was so "low" lol. The man is a monster.

Congrats again.


----------



## The Bam (Dec 4, 2007)

Great lifting mate.

best of luck with training !


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Great lifting Martin, awesome total.

J


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Hi,

As we have already said to Martin personally - a huge well done!

We are also very proud to announce Martin is the latest athlete to join Team MP. You can read more here.

MP


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone, very kind words.

I'm proud to be part of team MyProtein and look forward to a great year competing in 2009. I'm hoping for big things at the British if training goes well, and with the best supplements in the UK behind me I already have a head start... watch this space!

Martin


----------



## Xtrainer (Sep 4, 2008)

Definitelt looks like you had more in your tank, in fact each lift looked measured and well within your limits. Did you really go for it, or did you know what you needed to place first?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Xtrainer said:


> Definitelt looks like you had more in your tank, in fact each lift looked measured and well within your limits. Did you really go for it, or did you know what you needed to place first?


Well the goal was to hit 800/500/700 lbs in the three lifts so that's all I wanted, for a 2000lbs total. By the second deadlift I had pretty much secured the win so didn't push it too much.

In the British I'll be taking chances, I was 95% sure I 'd nail those lifts this time so wasn't really pushing myself too much but saying that anything can happen on the day and it can all go wrong!

M


----------



## Welshy_Pete (Apr 27, 2008)

The beast of lifting wow:thumb:


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Great lifting Martin, good luck with your training up to Brits!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Dig said:


> Great lifting Martin, good luck with your training up to Brits!


Cheers!


----------



## the bulldog (Oct 30, 2008)

martin you performed really well mate ,should do well at brits have a week of thenget back into speed training and slowly build up to brots.

metal if you were at comp you missed the fact craig was wearing briefs under the leotard ,not lifting raw as you said,but notwithstanding craig is one of the most gifted lifters i know and will have a big battle with del at the brits ,do you lift yourself


----------



## big phil (Sep 21, 2008)

You Monster !!!! A real pleasure to watch that clip !!!! :thumb:


----------

